# Finding hurricane relief work



## FearlessTeapot (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyone have any information on this? As grasscut season is ending, we are looking for ways to keep our subs busy. Is there a site to apply to contract work related to Sandy?


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

FearlessTeapot said:


> Anyone have any information on this? As grasscut season is ending, we are looking for ways to keep our subs busy. Is there a site to apply to contract work related to Sandy?


How about FEMA inspection in North East? Where are you located?


----------



## FearlessTeapot (Oct 12, 2012)

We sub out mainly Preservation work, and have contractors in a few states, some of which are willing to relocate for more work.


----------



## SagesServices (Oct 6, 2012)

Contact local fire and water repair outfits. Talk to Servpro etc.. They are probably subbing out work. Sears has a fire and storm division also. Find local contractors in the areas and offer your services.

The main thing is you need local approval and all the paper work, so being a sub under another national or already established out fit would probably be the best approach if you are not a locally known vendor.

When we did storm work in the SE, the local county and states had temp license and registration for out of state contractors. But, I don't know how that works in a LABOR UNION controlled area. I'm sure its not as easy, probably have to be a Union member first I don't know. Haven't done much work in the NE.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SagesServices said:


> Contact local fire and water repair outfits. Talk to Servpro etc.. They are probably subbing out work. Sears has a fire and storm division also. Find local contractors in the areas and offer your services.
> 
> The main thing is you need local approval and all the paper work, so being a sub under another national or already established out fit would probably be the best approach if you are not a locally known vendor.
> 
> When we did storm work in the SE, the local county and states had temp license and registration for out of state contractors. But, I don't know how that works in a LABOR UNION controlled area. I'm sure its not as easy, probably have to be a Union member first I don't know. Haven't done much work in the NE.



Yup! The Unions will be controlling the cleanup and because of this it will take 3X as long to complete.......


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I got an email from one of our nationals asking for help there. If your interested PM me


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

http://dailycaller.com/2012/11/02/n...-dont-help-with-sandy-unless-youre-unionized/


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It is all about the money with them.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

garylaps said:


> I got an email from one of our nationals asking for help there. If your interested PM me





Can you post more details on the forum?
Thanks.


----------



## SagesServices (Oct 6, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> It is all about the money with them.


I saw a project go union by force and the people were already making heavy highway rates. After the union finished they were making 50% less after dues and they were locked in to that by actual force. The locals did not want to join. The labors were screwed the most.

It reminded me of a day labor service. The men get $10, company still pays $19 plus the usual taxes. I thought $19 per hour was a good wage for a labor in KY 12 years ago. We offerd no deductible health care starting at $11 per week. We left a month later and went to a good non hostile place that paid much more with insurance. It was non-union in Atlanta.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

All contractors, Subcontractors and Associate Venders and Suppliers:

As everyone knows, the North East was just hit with a major storm that has caused incredible amounts of damage. We are in dialog’s with various insurance companies and government agencies and evaluating the specific areas that need immediate clean up and restoration construction services throughout the entire region. We are evaluating construction and subcontractor base and associate venders that have the experience, licensing, tools etc., and are willing to assist. We need the following information ASAP so we can update our files and know our exact capabilities moving forward with our contractor base:

1*. Full name and Company name*
*2. Location*
*3. Experience in disaster cleanup*
*4. Expertise and Capabilities (ex. Roofing, Plumbing, Electrical, light handyman, Dry-outs/Pack-outs, Water extraction, etc..)*
*5. All Licensing that you hold (Please send in copies)*
*6. Insurance that you currently carry (Please send in updated copy)*
*7. Bonding Capabilities and a history of same if you have been bonded in the past. ( List Contact information and a copy of your last Performance and/or Payment Bond issued by your insurance carrier) *IF APPLIES*
*7. How quick can you be available to work?*
*8. Are you willing to go out of state?*
*9. Number of subcontractors or workers in your teams ? *
*10. Can you expand your current subcontractor base and or employee team, and by how many ?*

As we move forward and contract, we will be in contact and update all that are interested. *PLEASE RESPOND WITHIN NEXT 48 HOURS. *

I'm leaving the originator of this email off of here untill I ask him if it's ok to put this out in public (I can't imagine he would mind but I'll let him make that call)


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

garylaps said:


> All contractors, Subcontractors and Associate Venders and Suppliers:
> 
> As everyone knows, the North East was just hit with a major storm that has caused incredible amounts of damage. We are in dialog’s with various insurance companies and government agencies and evaluating the specific areas that need immediate clean up and restoration construction services throughout the entire region. We are evaluating construction and subcontractor base and associate venders that have the experience, licensing, tools etc., and are willing to assist. We need the following information ASAP so we can update our files and know our exact capabilities moving forward with our contractor base:
> 
> ...



MSI e-mailed me the same thing. If your not Union and want to work up their, GOOD LUCK.........


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

If we didn't have to worry about snow plowing I could have 4 guys on the road already. 

But with the very heavy snow load we have (if it snows) and now the unions turning non union workers away.................... 
I'm gonna stay home in my lazy boy and post on the interwebz about how stupid the unions are when people are hurting.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

BPWY said:


> If we didn't have to worry about snow plowing I could have 4 guys on the road already.
> 
> But with the very heavy snow load we have (if it snows) and now the unions turning non union workers away....................
> I'm gonna stay home in my lazy boy and post on the interwebz about how stupid the unions are when people are hurting.


You took the words out of my mouth, people are freezing, no power, no drinking water, and the unions are playing hardball.......
So let the people suffer so we can keep the money in house? 

I was in the teamsters union for 8 years and the day I left was the happiest day of my life! The unions are all crooks!!!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The was a time a generation ago when they were still important. There is still a need for them in a few area, but not in the education system, not in the goverment.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

garylaps said:


> I got an email from one of our nationals asking for help there. If your interested PM me


I did too


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

garylaps said:


> All contractors, Subcontractors and Associate Venders and Suppliers:
> 
> As everyone knows, the North East was just hit with a major storm that has caused incredible amounts of damage. We are in dialog’s with various insurance companies and government agencies and evaluating the specific areas that need immediate clean up and restoration construction services throughout the entire region. We are evaluating construction and subcontractor base and associate venders that have the experience, licensing, tools etc., and are willing to assist. We need the following information ASAP so we can update our files and know our exact capabilities moving forward with our contractor base:
> 
> ...


I got the same email from NAPA


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

"I got the same email from NAPA" 
That's where I got it as well. 
Is anyone responding here? I would love to but from MN. it would be a hike. I'm sure the hotels will be full... If anhyone goes give us an update.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

The adjusters that have went are saying they are holed up in motels up to 120 miles away. With fuel shortages & the low rates in P&P I see absolutely no profit to be gained.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> The adjusters that have went are saying they are holed up in motels up to 120 miles away. *With fuel shortages & the low rates in P&P I see absolutely no profit to be gained.*



Ok my mom taught me "if I don't have anything good to say just keep my mouth shut":thumbup: - OK I will break the RULE!...........WHY GIVE THESE P&P co. a GLORY at our expense!

Why not volunteer your time and sweat directly with RED CROSS - you will gain goodwill with your company name.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm starting to hear reports that ny and nj are decending into 3rd world chaos like after Katrina.
Rapes, shooting and marshal law. The media isn't reporting it so as to shelter the clown in chief for the election.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

BPWY,

You are 100% correct. I remember Hurricane Ike in '08 and the P&P Companies screwed the contractors. While the Service Company collected 100's of 1000's of $ they paid pennies to the contractors. 

I talked with a restoration company today (a BIG Green Franchise) and they are coming home already. No money AND the HOMEOWNERS think they are going to get all the work done for FREE!! WE the taxpayers are going to pay for their damage. I had this discussion last nite with someone and this is happening. When the Governer of NY is telling NY'ers that the Taxpayers are going to pay to have everything rebuilt I guess we all know where these ideas come from. 

I did see on Fox News this morning something about the Feds telling the Ins. Companies to waive *all* their deductibles so people can afford to fix their homes. I guess personal choice for a high deductible in return for lower premiums doesn't matter anylonger. FYI most of the homeowners will not have coverage for the damages due to a variety of HO Insurance Clauses. For all the claims that will be paid out for this storm WE in the rest of the Country will pay higher premiums for years to come. 

All I can say is this:

When the President is giving HIGH FIVES to all these other politicians that everything is OK and being taken care of its no wonder that donations have all but virtually stopped or are only dribbling in. 

When the UNION thugs are throwing eggs at out-of-State Utility crews then who cares or feels sorry for the people without power?

When the gangs are ransacking churches and peoples homes you would think that Homeowners would start their OWN Neighborhood Watch groups...with guns. 

The list goes on and on..... To the good decent people I feel sorry for you but until YOU stand up and stop the "machine" of the Unions and YOUR Politicians I have to forget about what has happened to you and keep living MY life and providing for my employees and their families. NO donations here--Sorry.

So for "getting Storm work question": 

For our company and myself: NO GO so I'll be a NO SHOW


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Politicians can do nothing to help this disaster, other than get the agencies involved to start cutting lose with distaster relief. Photo ops and hand shaking in the streets does nothing but tick off the guy two blocks over that has a house off the foundation and no sign of any crews.
Yes, the repairs scams are already underway as well. News agencies reporting that the progress is moving fast are doing a disservice to everyone involved.


----------

